# Freshly Breed Queen



## Juandefuca (Mar 16, 2000)

There is always something new every day. 
Normally the queen lays 1 egg per cell and not in foodcells, such as pollen and honey.
The eggs are in the sort of center in the bottom of the cell in a slight angle pointing upwards.
The brood you have in the capped cells will hatch and become nursebees for your further production. I would keep a close eye on the doings of this queen and if she continues to lay more eggs than one, get rid of her. I cannot imagine that two larvae will grow in one cell without being abnormal.
JDF


----------



## Pepper1079 (May 21, 2000)

I would be highly suspect of a laying worker. If this is the case, take your hive 100 yards out in the field and shake all of the bees off of the frames. Put the hive back in the original spot. All bees will return to the hive. Then put a new queen in it. Jim


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

> Originally posted by Mikey:
> *I have a queen That I raised she is about 3 weeks old. She just started laying to day and has put two Eggs in every cell, including cell that have pollen. Is this normal?
> 
> Mikey -
> ...


----------

